#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  January Member of the Month (2019)

## Kris

This member has been with us since 2013 and been active and supportive ever since. He likes Batman (rather obvious to those who knows him), and has some pretty cool and interesting name in real life (which you'd need to ask him yourselves :P ).

He is from the southern USA and his favorite book is: "Giver". He wished he could fly so he could visit all of his friends and likes the Star Wars series. He is also a gamer, with a few cool games in his play list like the Fallout series, Sports games, Until Dawn, GTA 5 and more.

On the RPA side of things, he won few badges and was part of few RPs such as "Sky High 2: Past & Present", "One, Two, Three, Four, GO! Teen Titanx" and "Runes".

He also has few poetry threads like this and this.

So, I think everyone should have some good idea of who this person is, and if you don't, get ready for the awesome and amazing:

PRICE

Give him all the love gang, RPA style <3

----------


## P.K.

Congrats Price!

----------


## Price

Oh wow!!! Thank you so much!!! I'm kinda in a lot of shock right now! This is my home so I can't express enough just how much I appreciate the love. If it wasn't for RPA, I wouldn't have my amazing friend circle and my amazing girlfriend! I wouldn't have confidence writing and I wouldn't have made it out of the dark places I was in when I first joined. I owe a lot to you all, and I am just so touched to wear the silver for a month. Thank you so so so much! 





And thank you for the realization that I severely need to update my profile with a less vague bio and more recent interests!  :XD:

----------


## InfraredHero

Heeey, conrgats Price!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Undead_Fears

Congrats!

----------


## Waarnemen

I'M SO PROUD OF YOU!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

----------


## Waarnemen

I'M SO PROUD OF YOU!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

----------


## Notty

Congrats! That’s awesome!

----------


## Merry

:-rpa-:   Hurray!  :-rpa-:

----------


## MidKnight

Congratulations!!!!!!!

----------


## Price

I am still so overwhelmed by this! Thank you so much!

I only have eleven more days...time to initiate hostile takeover plan muahahahahaha

----------


## InfraredHero

What was that last part? Something about a plan?

----------


## Storm

Plans...what.. Hey, trying to have some ice cream here!

And Price, 
Congrats again

----------

